# Fri Dr. Phil: 1,000lb guy!!



## FFAKAT (Feb 16, 2007)

Tomorrows Dr. Phil is about a 35 y/o 1,000lb guy(or nearly) who Dr. Phil is trying to save. They had the preview on ET, his thighs were so huge :smitten: 
Hell I want to save him from losing weight!! Why can't I find all the these single super huge hotties?!? Definitely recording it!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm all about the fantasies and attractions, but to want to keep a person weighing 1,000+lbs pounds is way over the line. His health and quality of life are what matters, and if he gets down to a "slim" 550 and can move and breath well.... I think that is still plenty "super huge". 

Sorry, I don't generally jump in on this stuff, but you saying you want him to stay that size really just made me cringe about your lack of regard for him as a human.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 16, 2007)

Well said, AnnMarie.


----------



## kattylee (Feb 16, 2007)

I won't be able to watch this today, so if someone could post a synopsis or whatever that would be great. As an FFA personally, I am not attracted (physically or mentally) to guys who have gotten so fat they are immobile. (I'm basically talking like the 600 pound plus guys). I think that becomes a whole different thing to simply admiring a huge belly. When ALL a guys life is his fat then that's not attractive and is severely worrying that people (male and female) would want to feed people into that state. HOWEVER, I do have a curiosity about extreme fatness that would make me want to watch a prog like that. But curiosity does not equal admiration, attraction, or even approval. x


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Feb 16, 2007)

While I'd definitely be fascinated in seeing the show (if Dr. Phil didn't annoy me... but that's another story altogether :x)... I'd be rooting for that man, whoever he is (Manuel Uribe?), to lose the weight and get his life back.


----------



## inona (Feb 16, 2007)

On the other hand, I would hope someone could love a man that big NOT as a fetish, but for himself. If someone did love him, she (or he, I guess) would want the best for him, and that probably would mean losing enough weight at least to get mobile again. 

I read that Manuel Uribe's wife left him when he started gaining weight, and that made me sad.


----------



## calauria (Feb 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm sorry, I'm all about the fantasies and attractions, but to want to keep a person weighing 1,000+lbs pounds is way over the line. His health and quality of life are what matters, and if he gets down to a "slim" 550 and can move and breath well.... I think that is still plenty "super huge".
> 
> Sorry, I don't generally jump in on this stuff, but you saying you want him to stay that size really just made me cringe about your lack of regard for him as a human.



Yeah, I agree, totally when your weight, whatever it may be, gets in the way of being healthy and quality of life, changes should be made.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2007)

FFAKAT said:


> Tomorrows Dr. Phil is about a 35 y/o 1,000lb guy(or nearly) who Dr. Phil is trying to save. They had the preview on ET, his thighs were so huge :smitten:
> Hell I want to save him from losing weight!! Why can't I find all the these single super huge hotties?!? Definitely recording it!!



I watched the show. While I'm no Phil fan - he was pretty much spot-on about the two people featured on the show. The woman featured was 500-some pounds, and had such trouble walking to the bathroom that she urinated in a plastic bucket kept in the living room. Her teenage daughter was forced to clean the bucket every day. 

The man you mentioned was indeed at or near 1000 pounds, and could barely move. Doctors suspect he had already had one heart attack, and his health was severely compromised. He was unable to wash himself without assistance. 

The things I mention here are but a fraction of the sad consequences these two families face as a result of extreme weight. Not just fat, mind you - but extreme weight. These are the lasting impressions I took away from watching that hour. 

So here's my question to you. After watching this show, and seeing the pain and suffering experienced by these people and the ones around them - can you still, with any conscience, say that you'd want someone kept at that size? Did you view that show differently than I did? Was watching that show somehow still a turn-on for you? Is there no limit to how fat some of you want your mates to be? I'm not picking a fight here, I understand that people here have their fantasies, and that's fine - but after being at Dim for years and years, and seeing online names (stuff like "YouCantEverBeFatEnough4me" [disclaimer: made-up example]); drawings of impossibly large women; fan-fiction stories of unimagineable weight gain, constant personal statements about wanting a "super huge hottie/wife/husband/lover"... does the reality and pain of life at that size EVER come into play? Is there never a point where the cost is too great and the turn-on becomes a turn-off?

Again - I'm not talking about those that enjoy fantasies. I understand that world. I understand that the great majority of people here have realistic goals and desires, as well as an understanding and compassion about their partner's health. I'd like to hear from people like the OP that seem to still find attraction and sexual gratification in situations that, to me, represent dire circumstances.

If any of you are brave enough to answer (and I can certainly understand where that's a risk no one would take), I will respect your honest answers.


----------



## estrata (Feb 16, 2007)

Personally, the life outlook of a person is the number one thing I find attractive. I am attracted to a person who is large and healthy &#8211; both emotionally and physically. And I know that that is possible. Both of these people were mentally and physically unhealthy. 

One thing that peeved me about that show was showing the “computer generated” version of the man at, what was it, 240lbs? Maybe that is realistic eventually (probably not!), but I think he could be happy and healthy at 400lbs. I think one of the problems with our society is we expect everyone to have the same healthy weight.

Although that man was really a sweetie &#8211; I hope he falls in love with a nice girl who can inspire him to become a nice healthy (and sexy) 400lbs. ^_^


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2007)

estrata said:


> Personally, the life outlook of a person is the number one thing I find attractive. I am attracted to a person who is large and healthy  both emotionally and physically. And I know that that is possible. Both of these people were mentally and physically unhealthy.
> 
> One thing that peeved me about that show was showing the computer generated version of the man at, what was it, 240lbs? Maybe that is realistic eventually (probably not!), but I think he could be happy and healthy at 400lbs. I think one of the problems with our society is we expect everyone to have the same healthy weight.
> 
> Although that man was really a sweetie  I hope he falls in love with a nice girl who can inspire him to become a nice healthy (and sexy) 400lbs. ^_^



I agree - the computer morphing to that arbitrary (chosen by Phil, probably) weight was really the most offensive thing about the show. He spent the entire hour barking about personal responsibility, health and prolonging your life - and then tops it all off with "this is what you'll look like!!". I might have been interested if he gave an example of how a future cbc showed improved levels, but that picture was stupid, and a step backwards in terms of impressing people to improve their lives. 

And yeah, the guy was really sweet, and cute too. I hope he finds a better life.


----------



## Magisterequitum (Feb 17, 2007)

Now I am not trying to pick a fight here 

Sam made a very honest and heart filled post about people's fantasies vs. reality. What bugs me is why there is never post like this on the pay site boards? 

I mean this girl FFAkat whatever comes here post something about what she has fantasies about and is immediately condemned by a woman who offers pics of herself doing and modeling all sorts of stuff and includes pics of her eating as well. So I mean in a way she is pandering to men who fantasize about her and other various girls getting immobile. Not all the men,but the half that aren’t using Kelligirl photos as currency in prison are damn well dreaming of Rolling some girl down the beach like a mad Luis Bunuel film. In fact a big 'selling' point is the check my weight now hehehe. So honestly for you to condemn Katt for her fantasy when you are charging people money that are having the same fantasy is shooting dirty pool in my book.

The BHM/FFA board already gets no respect (or at least that’s the word on the street) and when you come over an attack like you did it only makes the FFA's a tad more shy. Like I said Sam's most excellent post should be on the Weight Gain,Pay-Site as well. But it won't which is cool because Sam has never charged a dime to anyone for any of her advice in the 10+ years she has been around and that’s more than a lot of the girls can say around here.

Cheers


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 17, 2007)

Magisterequitum said:


> I mean this girl FFAkat whatever comes here post something about what she has fantasies about and is immediately condemned by a woman who offers pics of herself doing and modeling all sorts of stuff and includes pics of her eating as well. So I mean in a way she is pandering to men who fantasize about her and other various girls getting immobile.....In fact a big 'selling' point is the check my weight now hehehe. So honestly for you to condemn Katt for her fantasy when you are charging people money that are having the same fantasy is shooting dirty pool in my book.



I've seen a lot of BBW paysites. I have yet to see one that has anything about the women "getting immobile." Eating sets don't at all equal getting immobile. You're free to fantasize that they do. I have no idea what percentage of the viewers have those fantasies but I doubt the percentage is very high. You're the one shooting dirty pool in your post when you say AM and other paysite girls do that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 17, 2007)

While Magisterequitum may have gone a little too far in saying that the girls are pandering to men who fantasize about immobility...I can say that there is much pandering to the fantasy of gaining...so yeah I can see where he sees a bit of a double standard at play.

The thought of immobility has never been a fantasy of mine. it just does nothing for me, however a growing guy can be quite turn on. 

I think the point he was trying to make, is no one every attacks the guys on the paysite board for encouraging the girls to continue to grow. 

Yes I love the big guys, and have a soft spot for the growing guys, but if they're not happy it's not a good thing for me. 

Seeing the guy on Dr. Phil and seeing the pain that he is and the inability to do things, simple things, is a very distressing image. 

However, I don't think that anyone needs to criticize anyone else for their preferences. FFAkat has as much right to say she wishes she could find a way for him not to lose weight, as anyone on the paysite boards saying an already quite large girl should eat up and keep growing. 

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Magisterequitum (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you Banshee for clearing some up, But I pretty much stand behind what I say LoL.

If you were to take Ann Marie's post or Sam's and sub it for a 'Girl gaining' and how awful it is placed it on the Weight Gain or Plus Size Pay site boards. Those same post's on those boards would have caused a huge uproar and yaDayaDa. Men would be defending her choice bla bla. What a cool Fantasy....

This Girl had what like 17 post's so she is new,and the first thing she gets is a MOD telling her How awful what she wrote is and how the person's health is just in shambles.

I am sorry am I missing something? I think all of us who are over 350+ realize our health is a concern to lots of people. Yet for whatever reason we like who we are and we are happy. In fact some are so Happy they make money from it 

Face it other than the OH MY GOD factor when you see a 1000 pound human being all of us who are over 400 pounds are in a category where 90% of the US goes 'OH MY GOD' when they see us. 

So that is why we all came to this place to find acceptance and to share like minded fanasties not to be put down.

Cheers,

JC


P.S. Santaclear I always cheat at pool,Euchre and I even bit the corner of the flag piece in Stratego when I was 11 so I would always now where it was. I also was the guy you let borrow your Cure cassette tape and never returned it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2007)

Magisterequitum said:


> Now I am not trying to pick a fight here
> 
> Sam made a very honest and heart filled post about people's fantasies vs. reality. What bugs me is why there is never post like this on the pay site boards?
> 
> ...



The first line of my post is me saying clearly I'm all about people's fantasies - so you even bothering to pick on that is way off base. This is reality, the man is over/near 1000+lbs. There is a huge difference between mobile and living a life with risk at 400+lbs and immobile and probably very questionable future at 1000+lbs. The same as my life carries far more risk than someone at 200lbs, the risks increase exponentially. 

If you think I wouldn't have posted the exact same response to a man who made the same comment about a real woman on the weight board or elsewhere - you are not only sadly mistaken, you don't know the first thing about me. 

If FFAKAT wants to enjoy the fantasy of his immobility, fine - but he's living with the reality.


----------



## Coop (Feb 17, 2007)

Got to agree with the majority. 

While I don't mind being a big person myself, I would not want to weight that much. And what people need to understand is that you should never encourage anyone to gain more weight if their health and mobility is suffering.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 17, 2007)

Magisterequitum said:


> Santaclear I always cheat at pool,Euchre and I even bit the corner of the flag piece in Stratego when I was 11 so I would always now where it was. I also was the guy you let borrow your Cure cassette tape and never returned it.



I'm not a giant Cure fan. I was already old when they came out but I bought the first three Cure albums on LP when they were new. I never had cassettes. Only used the pool analogy 'cos you did!

My point was that it's a huge jump in logic on your part to say eating sets are pandering to immobility fantasies.


----------



## olly5764 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to disagree, if anyone wants to fatten me up to that kind a size, i'd love to try.
I am gunna be shouted down for being irrisponsible, and I know it will kill me in the end, butthat does not worry ,me too much, I would rather go doing something I wanna do.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 17, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> I have to disagree, if anyone wants to fatten me up to that kind a size, i'd love to try.
> I am gunna be shouted down for being irrisponsible, and I know it will kill me in the end, butthat does not worry ,me too much, I would rather go doing something I wanna do.


Well, it's one thing if you wanna be irresponsible with your _own _life. My real objections are when someone wants their partner to be that size - while they themselves maintain a relatively healthy weight and active lifestyle.

I do appreciate your answer, and I'm not here to shout you down for it (I might shout you down for your atrocious spelling, but that's about it ). Do you imagine that if you ever did gain tremendous amounts and start experiencing severe pain, or lack of ability to care for yourself that you might change your mind? (not asking you to change it - just wondering how far your desire might go)

As someone here once said, _carrying around several hundred pounds is a whole lot different than admiring it_.... and I wonder how many people are truly aware of that.


----------



## Magisterequitum (Feb 17, 2007)

Fair Enough all around. Good points from all.

Just one correction FFAKAT is a woman not a man.  


Ciao


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 17, 2007)

agreed with the majority. i love a big soft belly as much as the next FFA - but I'm also active and need someone who can leave the house. Plus immobility is a huuuge (no pun intended) turn off for me. As well as unhappiness. I dont own a TV in my apartment, so I missed Dr. Phil, but I really hope this guy looses weight and can enjoy life. I mean we only have one to live. 

And for those who fantasize about immobility? Just think. Do you want it or is it just appealing because you still have the option of mobility. Humans have many fantasies, but do you still want the freedom to transcend said fantasy if you change your mind. Its a difficult road back..


----------



## olly5764 (Feb 18, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Well, it's one thing if you wanna be irresponsible with your _own _life. My real objections are when someone wants their partner to be that size - while they themselves maintain a relatively healthy weight and active lifestyle.
> 
> I do appreciate your answer, and I'm not here to shout you down for it (I might shout you down for your atrocious spelling, but that's about it ). Do you imagine that if you ever did gain tremendous amounts and start experiencing severe pain, or lack of ability to care for yourself that you might change your mind? (not asking you to change it - just wondering how far your desire might go)
> 
> As someone here once said, _carrying around several hundred pounds is a whole lot different than admiring it_.... and I wonder how many people are truly aware of that.



Good point. Sorry about the spelling, I am mildly dislecsick, in answer to your question, i don't know, as i am not in that situation, i can't give an honest answer, in all truth, I would probably keep going till I stopped enjoying it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 18, 2007)

Magisterequitum said:


> Just one correction FFAKAT is a woman not a man.





AnnMarie said:


> If FFAKAT wants to enjoy the fantasy of his *(the 1000 lb guy's)* immobility, fine - but he's *(the 1000 lb guy's)* living with the reality.



I don't know about the BBW paysites because I don't go there but I don't really think the paysite girls are relevant to this issue. Enjoying seeing someone eat or gain weight is not the same as getting off on immobility. Even enjoying someone saying they're 'too stuffed to move' after a big meal is not the same as wanting someone to not be able to move under their own power ever again!
If FFAKAT is willing to care for someone 24/7, doesn't mind that her partner won't be able to do anything with her and won't be bothered by her partner's early death then good for her.
I like a big guy as much as the next girl but everyone has the right to mobility and good health and if losing some weight will increase this guy's quality of life then it would be cruelty to deny him that.


----------



## Laina (Feb 18, 2007)

...just another vote with the majority.  

Fantasy and reality are a million miles away from each other--paysite girls are in no way saying "immobility is fun" (at least not anymore than a girl in a pleated skirt is saying "thirteen year olds aren't off limits"). 

Is there a fine line between pushing the envelope and being irresponsible? Definitely. And part of being in an adult relationship is to realize that such a line exists...because your partner should mean more to you than your fantasy.

*shrug* .02 inserted.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 18, 2007)

I understand that these people have much physical pain in life yes. I dated a guy(boogie) that now after we broke up weighs 550, when we first met he weighed 525 and gained to 585. He has lymphodema which is very painfull. He has had this condition for years and still NOW says he is comfortable in accepting the fact that he won't get below 500. So, he made the choices to be 500lbs and STAY that way(without me currently) and has to deal with his painfull lyphodema in his legs, no matter what size he is. He gained for me and was going to gain more, if our relationship(which failed for personal reasons) continued.

Those two people have made the choice conscioulsy or subconsioucly to be that size. Like Bob said there are 1,000 of more people like him. So these people don't deserve love? they made the choice in some way to be that size, many are semi mobile, like m ex, he did need to use a cart at walmart and some other thing for assistance in daily life. But he realizes that one day he will become more and more reliante on these and lose even more mobility.

So the chance of finding one of the super fat 500+ is very difficult, so yes I encourage men to grow and be fatter. I offer a life of being pampered, worshipped, feed, house cleaned. All they have to do is grow and be sexier. In previous ancient cultures, romans, kings, etc men of high status would love this life and had it! ONLY in this period in time to we condone the super fat and treat them like they are worthless. Is it so wrong to lead a life of luxury and laziness?! Or is that most people are jealous because they could never live a lifestyle of indulgence and be totall adored and loved by their partners. Yes people do have limits until which they will grow or willing to. I respect their wished, but still will continue to encourage them to gain. NO ones ever dated me and lost weight!!
All I am saying is that people make their own personal choices to gain, with a feeder or 9 times out of 10 without one. So why not turn a supposed "negative" into a positive. Life is full of choices, I don't condone your choices and flame on ya'll. No matter how much you scream anti feeder wont stop me or others. I have plenty of experience since I was 15, who I am. and I have courage to be who I am and stand up agaisnt the masses, and YES I am as open to friends and family about being a feeder as I am on here!

I AM FOR REAL!! HATE ON SOMEBODY ELSE


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

Magisterequitum said:


> I mean this girl FFAkat whatever comes here post something about what she has fantasies about and is immediately condemned by a woman who offers pics of herself doing and modeling all sorts of stuff and includes pics of her eating as well. So I mean in a way she is pandering to men who fantasize about her and other various girls getting immobile.



Pardon me, but I do not see anywhere in AM's words nor site that she panders "to men who fantasize about her and other various girls getting immobile." I have no idea where you get that from, but eating on camera is only eating on camera. If you want to take anything from it, it might indicate that she might gain weight from what she has eaten, but who said anything about immobility? You assume much, and seem to be looking to stir up trouble.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 20, 2007)

Several years ago, when it came out that I was an FFA, a (male, thin) friend responded, "So do you masturbate to those talk shows about people who are too fat to leave their houses?" :doh:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 20, 2007)

See, THAT'S the kind of crap that keeps us in the closet. Ugh...


----------



## estrata (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you FFAKAT, I think that was a very intelligent response. I am glad you did just run away.

I get the feeling that there is a slight double standard here. Would you take offence to a woman being in love with a man who is 1,000lbs? I think everyone would say of course not. But would you take offence to that woman enjoying this mans weight, and encouraging him to remain at that weight, despite him being in pain? This is where people divide. 

Personally, I believe that we cant just treat a 1,000lb man as unable to make his own decisions  a prisoner within his circumstances. That is what Dr. Phil was all about, right?  taking responsibility. I think this man has a right to be 1,000lbs, whether he likes it or not, and a woman has a right to encourage him to be that weight. In the end it is his choice what he does  FFAKAT is not saying she would tie him down and force feed him against his will. A man who is 1,000lbs has as much of a choice in who he dates as any other man  he cannot blame his girlfriend for his weight (just like he cannot blame his mom, as this man was doing). So if a man chooses to be with a woman who encourages him to gain to immobility, we cannot blame the man OR the woman for their lifestyle choice. This board is about acceptance  maybe many of you find this type of lifestyle unattractive (I for one do), but that isnt to say we can judge it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 20, 2007)

Sure it sounds great in theory; FFAKAT offers a life of pampering and adoration but what about if the relationship breaks down? I know some people think a relationship between a FFA and BHM (or Feeder and Feedee) is all about the fat and as long as he's fat, they can't have any other problems but if that was the case, she would still be with Boogie.
A man who is 1000 lbs doesn't have as much choice who he dates as any other man. He can choose to end a relationship or not but as with everything in his life, he will be limited in opportunities for meeting new women, so he may feel he has to stick with the status quo, even if he no longer wants to be with his current girlfriend.
If a man wants this lifestyle, then okay (and some men really do, and they'd do it with or without an enabler). But FFAKAT does imply that if she was with a man who wanted to lose weight she would either prevent him from doing so or leave him. 
At least she's honest I suppose, so any man would be forewarned!
That's something.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I have to say I agree with Kiki, I also have a lot more to say on this subject but I would probably offend a lot of people and that isn't my wish...

On the related subject, suffice to say, I am currently with a girl (not a feeder, but still relevant) who I often think I would rather not be with and be happier being single, yet I won't break up with her for many reasons, most significant of which is that I feel that I may not find someone else. And so to say big men have as much choice as anyone may be true in theory, but if the man doesn't FEEL he has a choice it is tantamount to having none at all, not to mention that in reality the choice to split up is his, the choice to get together with someone else needs that someone else to make the same choice!

Thats all for now!

Rich


----------



## Laina (Feb 21, 2007)

Kiki said:


> Sure it sounds great in theory; FFAKAT offers a life of pampering and adoration but what about if the relationship breaks down? I know some people think a relationship between a FFA and BHM (or Feeder and Feedee) is all about the fat and as long as he's fat, they can't have any other problems but if that was the case, she would still be with Boogie.
> A man who is 1000 lbs doesn't have as much choice who he dates as any other man. He can choose to end a relationship or not but as with everything in his life, he will be limited in opportunities for meeting new women, so he may feel he has to stick with the status quo, even if he no longer wants to be with his current girlfriend.
> If a man wants this lifestyle, then okay (and some men really do, and they'd do it with or without an enabler). But FFAKAT does imply that if she was with a man who wanted to lose weight she would either prevent him from doing so or leave him.
> At least she's honest I suppose, so any man would be forewarned!
> That's something.



I think you just said everything I would have, and I love you for it.

PS: Everyone should come with warning labels.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's the show in the Dr. Phil.com archive:

Biggest Reunions Ever

Oh, and don't bother with the "Weight" link at the bottom of the message boards. When it isn't touting Dr. Phil's weight-loss book (which is seldom), it reiterates his conviction that "Fat is beautiful" is nothing but denial.

Yours truly,

The ever-reading,

Wanderer


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 27, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Oh, and don't bother with the "Weight" link at the bottom of the message boards. When it isn't touting Dr. Phil's weight-loss book (which is seldom), it reiterates his conviction that "Fat is beautiful" is nothing but denial.


Does that surprise you? Dr. Phil is a self-deluding liar. 

From what I've heard, he's pretty close to his own definition of "obese." He's probably so self-conscious about his _own_ body that he feels the need to seek out people who are big enough to make him look skinny, then _decimate_ any self-esteem they may have. That's my theory, anyway.

But what _really_ makes me mad is the fact that he has the unmitigated _nerve_ to have an anorexia page on his site.

-Qit


----------



## Laina (Feb 27, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Does that surprise you? Dr. Phil is a self-deluding liar.
> 
> From what I've heard, he's pretty close to his own definition of "obese." He's probably so self-conscious about his _own_ body that he feels the need to seek out people who are big enough to make him look skinny, then _decimate_ any self-esteem they may have. That's my theory, anyway.
> 
> ...




But he HELPS the anorexics! By...um...confusing their symptoms with those of other (admittedly sometimes related) EDs, blaming their parents, and dragging them to a new country for medical treatment (because change is good for a girl with a control-related disorder).


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 6, 2007)

i wish the guy well as well. being 300ish and wanting to gain a lot more as well, i am interested in knowing how big you would let your partners get before deciding that weight loss is in the longer term interest? personally i would love to be 500 but will never get there due to being a shortie, but if this goal was acheived i probably wouldnt be able to move and would require long term care - are you up for this?


----------

